# World Record Yellow Bullhead Catfish



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Me and my 6.4 pound Yellow Bullhead of front of my trusty 12 foot Alumacraft boat powered by a whopping 5 HP Briggs and Stratton 4 cycle air cooler outboard









Here is a picture of the cat and the little ultra light Okuma Reel and Ultralight Daiwa 6 ft Graphite Rod









And here is a closeup of the fish and the rod and reel.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice job and great catch!


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey man, don't look so happy lol, you just caught a world record, be proud!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Way to go !!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*World Record Catfish!*

Nice fish of a lifetime. Be proud and stand tall!

Peewee poles rule! C2


----------



## MOfisher (May 14, 2011)

Nice fish, but doesn't seem to be a record. A 6.6 pound caught in Missouri in 2006.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats hell of a bullhead!!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

someone always has to step in and crap all over others parade!!!


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

could be a possible line class record, this was a year ago zztopsail should know by now if it was accepted as an IGFA world record or not. So did it make the books or what inquireing minds would like to know?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

That is not a yellow bullhead. _Ameiurus natalis_ or "yellow bullhead" is a square tailed catfish, that is _Ictalurus punctatus_ or channel catfish,a forked tailed catfish. Sorry, it's a shame it's not a bullhead.



http://forum.nanfa.org/index.php/topic/11442-ameiurus-natalis/page__pid__88840#entry88840


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't know they came in colors. Bullhead is a bullhead to me. Hard to see tail shape while a fish is being held. I hope the record sticks.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

fish123 said:


> That is not a yellow bullhead. _Ameiurus natalis_ or "yellow bullhead" is a square tailed catfish, that is _Ictalurus punctatus_ or channel catfish,a forked tailed catfish. Sorry, it's a shame it's not a bullhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think he might be right didn't catch the fork tail the first time. zz where you at? did it makes the books? think everyone wants to hear. :beer:


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jamesvafisher said:


> And here comes the know it all........


If I was a "know it all" I wouldn't have posted a second opinion.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Coloration can vary from black to bright yellow in channel catfish. There's no way this would get through the cracks, the first biologist that laid eyes on it would instantly recognize it as a channel.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

have to agree with fish123...forked tail in first pic looks like a channel.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

still looks like a bullhead to me. Channels? I don't know. They all taste good.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

rattler said:


> still looks like a bullhead to me. Channels? I don't know. They all taste good.












Bullhead on bottom, channel on top.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Biologist


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA idiot, learn to read. I didn't say I was a biologist, all world record fish are examined by a biologist; although I am closer to a biologist than most people on this website.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

You wish you were as smart as alot of the people on this site about fish/fishing


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

jamesvafisher said:


> You wish you were as smart as alot of the people on this site about fish/fishing


hahaha..........i wish i was as smart as some of the people on here


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

BubbaHoTep said:


> opcorn:


:beer:


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

You guys seem to be missing something very important. THE PERSON WHO STARTED THIS THREAD!!


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

nice that is the bigfgest bull i had eva ceen


----------

